# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  W35 τροφοδοσία

## tmagafas

Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τον ενισχυτή Dupl-Ex W35.
Μου τον εδωσαν και έχουν κόψει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του.
Από ότι βλέπω στο σασί εκεί που μπαίνει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσια διπλα
Έχει και το σύμβολο της γείωσης.
Θα Πρέπει απαραίτητα να συνδεθεί σε τετοια μπριζα; για να το δοκιμάσω πρόχειρα.(Αν και το ρευμα δεν είναι πρόχειρο).
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ανάβει λόγω της απωλιας γείωσης;

Αν οι αντιστάσεις και οι πυκνωτές φαίνονται καλοί οπτικα
Και δεν αναβει μπορεί να φταει το led;
Αλλιως ο μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσίας;;

Πρέπει να μετρησω συγκεκριμένες τασεις η ωμικες αντιστάσεις
στις εισοδους καιστις εξοδους;οι οποιιες ποιες πρέπει μα είναι;
Στο σασί λέει 0.2.4.8.16.32. Νομίζω..

Οι μετασχατιστες έχουν σκουριασει Και όταν γυρίζω τον διακόπτη στο on
Ακούω ενα κλικ και led δεν αναβει

----------

